
Ask HN: Primary news Sources for Covid 19 - rdtwo
I’m getting really tired of reading news stories from people that don’t understand technology or science on what the latest understanding is about how covid19 works, what’s effective at improving outcomes and where the research is currently going. Are there any blogs&#x2F;posts from doctors, researchers and field experts that HN readers are tracking that that would be worth following that have more direct understanding and involvement in the work that do a good job updating on the latest progress and summarizing the latest research.
======
abhiminator
Johns Hopkins University's 'COVID-19 Resource Center' has a wealth of
trustworthy information. I visit this page [0] a few times in a day to stay
abreast with the latest developments wrt COVID-19.

[0] [https://coronavirus.jhu.edu/news](https://coronavirus.jhu.edu/news)

~~~
catacombs
I know many people who work with JHU's data and have said it's extremely
unstable and problematic.

If you want good coverage I recommend the following:

The New York Times for national news about the pandemic. The Washington Post
for what's happening in government Your local newspaper for local coverage.

------
brudgers
The big news today is stay home. The rest is infotainment. Same as yesterday.
Same as tomorrow for a while. There’s probably something more satisfying than
going ever deeper down the black hole...something you are glad you did instead
of surfing the internet ten years on. When what you are doing is not working,
doing something else is an alternative to doubling down. Or not. Good luck.

------
shahbaby
Maybe you should stop expecting someone to spoon feed you everything and learn
to do your own research.

------
buboard
entry points

[https://reddit.com/r/covid19](https://reddit.com/r/covid19)

[http://biomed-sanity.com/](http://biomed-sanity.com/)

[https://covid19primer.com/](https://covid19primer.com/)

[https://www.researchhub.com/](https://www.researchhub.com/)

[https://twitter.com/NAChristakis/](https://twitter.com/NAChristakis/)

[https://twitter.com/balajis](https://twitter.com/balajis)

